# Hat recommendations



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Being unfortunately a regular attender at my local dermatologist's office, I am curious what type of headgear folks are finding effective for keeping the sun off? Thanks.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Tillley.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

A cheap old canvas wide brimmed hat. I can loose it 20 times over and it'll still be cheaper than a Tilley


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Bucket hat plus SPF30 lotion


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Tilley


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Tilley.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Base ball cap and try and stay under the bimini.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

I have tried several Tilly hats, and cotton duck with not too wide a brim seems best. Artificial fiber and/or a wide brim bend back in the wind.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

never being a fan of hats I wear cheap straw hats. They last 6 to 12 months before falling apart and float long enough to retrive them if they go over-board. you can also mold them into shape. The latest is one that was givin to me by 92 yr young Capt Jack at Boot Key.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does Tilley make a hat that floats?

Down


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

An assortment of baseball caps, each for a short duration until it is lost overboard, straw hats, until they are destroyed by stowage, and one floppy hot wide-brimmed nylon hat I avoid...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

downeast450 said:


> Does Tilley make a hat that floats?
> 
> Down


Yes, they float... Also, if worn properly with the chin/neck straps, it's pretty unlikely you'll have one blow off...

And then, there's this:

http://www.tilley.com/Shop/WorldBestHat/InsuredAgainstLoss.aspx

Great hats, well worth the money, IMO...


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a Tilley in my profile pic. Got it for Father's Day. Love it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I find a baseball hat to be more comfortable, particularly one made from material like a runner or rowing hat is made from. A regular baseball hat or, for that matter, any cotton hat usually gets pretty gross after you've sweat through it a couple of times. However, a baseball hat does little more than protect the top of your head and forehead. Ears, neck, cheeks, etc are all fully exposed. 

The Tilly does much better, but the poster above that mentioned the front brim folding up in the wind is correct. It's annoying I suppose. Still, it isn't up all the time.

If I'm under the bimini, I prefer a rowing hat and very high spf sunscreen made for faces. If I'm not, or going to be touring the dinghy around, I prefer the Tilly. But, if skin cancer is part of your world, you'll want sunscreen and the Tilly.

p.s. For the unfamiliar, there are several models of Tilly's. They all float and are guaranteed, but some are designed to be cooler than others, but are also the less rigid.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been using a large brim baseball style cap with a skirt built in to protect the neck and ears. A variety of hats can be found on Coolibar: Sun Protective Clothing - Coolibar .

Also a regular cottom tee shirt offers little protection from UV. There are ways to boost the UV protection from around 3 to 30. Good quality sun glasses with side shields are also important.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I just googled Tilley out of curiousity...

I will stick with cheap canvas, $80 for a hat is like $200 sunglasses to me. Why spend that much on something that I will just lose or sit on...LOL

This is the hat I am ordering for this season:


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Yes, they float... Also, if worn properly with the chin/neck straps, it's pretty unlikely you'll have one blow off...
> 
> And then, there's this:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon,

Can't beat that replacement offer. I have handled them at the marine store. Haven't decided I need one yet. It is clearly a great hat. My OR, Gortex, "soft" brimmed hat is still working for me. It rolls up and stuffs into a pocket or pack. When I have come close to buying a Tilley a tour group comes through on a chartered bus and everyone is wearing one. It looks like the Tilley club? Makes me "gun shy". Ha!

Down


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been in search of the perfect sailing hat for some time now. I want one with a wide brim that will keep the sun off my head, face and neck. I want it to keep the rain and spray off my glasses, and I want a brim that doesn't flip up in wind more than 12 knts (which all Tilley's I've ever tried suffer from). 

I used to have an oilskin hat that worked well. The main downside here is that it was hot in the mid-day sun. These days I use a stiff-brim mesh hat for most occasions, and then move to my real sou'wester when weather turns to crap.


----------



## chamonix (Jun 25, 2010)

Have two Tilley's, a wide brim and a baseball style. About ten years ago I used to do a lot of fishing, being fair skinned sunburn was a real problem. Asked the wife to get me a good Tilley hat for my Birthday. So she gets me this baseball hat from Tilley. It's got a huge brim, a roll down edge at the back that covers the ears, and then another cloth cover that unrolls from that edge to cover the back of the neck ( like a foreign legion Kepi ). It is without a doubt one of the most practical hats I've ever seen. Unfortunately It's also one of the most goofiest hats I've ever seen, i'm surprised it doesn't have a propeller on top. I'm not kidding, when ever I wear it I look like Elmar Fudd having a bad day. Only wear it when I feel like giving other people a laugh. The wide brim Tilley is great, but can be a bit hot.
Old trick, If your head is getting hot with the hat on, dunk it in the water and put it back on. The water evaporating from the hat will keep your head cool.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

blutoyz said:


> I just googled Tilley out of curiousity...
> 
> I will stick with cheap canvas, $80 for a hat is like $200 sunglasses to me. Why spend that much on something that I will just lose or sit on...LOL
> 
> This is the hat I am ordering for this season:


Since when do pirates pluck there eyebrows?

I have tried a few. I have a nylon medium wide brimmed hat that is labeled by Dockers that I really like, but it has faded from the sun unevenly and now has paint all over it. I like it because the brim has a metal loop that is shape-able and it holds up to the wind quite well. The brim is filled with a closed cell foam so it holds it shape, but is still light weight. The Nylon sheds water nicely as well. It was like $10 on clearance at TJ Max. I should have bought 10 of them!

I really want a Tilley, but can't justify the price. I saw one on clearance for $39 and still could not pop for it. They are sized nicely too, so I would try to find a retailer that carries them to try them on.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

Tilley


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have one of those visors with green transparent plastic in the brim like the old ladies in Chinatown wear. It goes good with gray beards or tattoos.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

A Tilley-style will give your ears more protection than a boonie or kibbutznik, but any of those will do. There's a secret stash pocket in the top of a Tilley (great place to keep a couple of bills for the launch or lunch) and a piece of closed cell foam in there can ensure it floats very nicely.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

I really hate hats!

But, I’ve also become a regular at the dermatologist’s and have had one trip to the plastic surgeon and our boat has no bimini, so……….

I now wear a full-brim hat, usually 100% cotton - - - whatever’s on sale at whatever store I happen to be in. I have a somewhat fat head, so I normally try to buy at least one hat in advance of actually needing it.

My current hat is a Dorfman Pacific Co., from West Marine (I think). I have gotten a little too red a few times with sun leaking through the mesh side panels.

I also have a Columbia Sportswear OMNI-SHIELD that I bought at one of those hat stores at an outlet mall. It’s a tad warm and not much good on really windy days because of the brim folding up.

When I was working, I frequently travelled to India and would always pick up a couple of cricket hats.

I agree with CHAMONIX’s suggestion about dipping the crown of a cotton hat in water on really hot days.

Paul


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

This style hat sucks in the wind!...Dale


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't take this lightly - like I did before I developed a bunch of skin cancers. They cut on me again three days ago for yet another biopsy. Wear a good hat. Pay attention to sun exposure. Use top-notch sun screen. Do more sailing in the evenings.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Sun Hats and Sun Protective Clothing at Sunday Afternoons
These hats are approved by dermatologists. They're not expensive. I bought one of them to wear walking. I'm usually under the bimini when sailing.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 21, 2012)

Hubs has a Tilley that is UV & BUG protected, with the neck shield. I have a Bronner bucket hat that is UV protected, with the neck shield.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Seaduction said:


> Sun Hats and Sun Protective Clothing at Sunday Afternoons
> These hats are approved by dermatologists. They're not expensive. I bought one of them to wear walking. I'm usually under the bimini when sailing.


These look interesting. How stiff are the brims? Do they buckle under moderate winds as most wide-brim hats do?


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I am confident I would set the bar high here for skin cancer. Sad. Oh well . I am going sailing anyway. A bimini is planned. And screen is a daily thing for me sailing or not. Next MOHS is Wednesday .oh well. Thanks for all the input here. Doubt I will spring for a Twilley... Too prone to losing stuff. But ear and neck cover is essential. Thanks all. Oh and I wear a fishing shirt with the uv stuff init so aalways in long sleeves. Beyond all that I have an excellent dermatologist. I blame it all on my light skinned ancestors. I


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't forget about Hat Savers or whatever they're called. Basically short cord with an aligator clip at one or both ends. Clip the hat to your shirt and you'll never need to use the Tilley warranty.

Besides buying the hat clips at west marine there are plenty of low-buck ways to make your own. Radio shack, or office depot should have everything you need...


























MedSailor


----------



## jasenj1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tilley is, of course, "The One True Hat". But if you're looking for an alternative, Outdoor Research has some nice ones. I have one of their Sombrero models. Columbia, L.L. Bean and other companies have similar styles, but OR is the standard IMHO.

- Jasen.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

OR hat, high tech long sleeved shirt, zip off pants, and high tech sandals, yep, that's an American tourist.


----------



## jasenj1 (Feb 2, 2013)

sww914 said:


> OR hat, high tech long sleeved shirt, zip off pants, and high tech sandals, yep, that's an American tourist.


Guilty as charged. Love my Keens.

- Jasen.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

The original Tilley cotton duck hat floats and is guaranteed against loss and to last a lifetime. http://www.tilley.com/The-T3-Cotton-Duck-Hat.aspx

It's been so long, I can't remember when I got mine. It's been through the washing machine quite a few times and lasts a lot longer than any other hat I've used on the water.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

blutoyz said:


> This is the hat I am ordering for this season:


Tilley also makes an eye patch. It's only $95, and it has a replacement guarantee and a little pocket to keep the instructions in it.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

hot- Tilley
cool- Outback oil
cold-fleece watchcap
under foulie hood- Gill ( the one lined in fleece with ear flaps/ wire reinforced short brim/ and elastic chinstrap) keeps hood out of your eyes
Edgartown- Mt Gay baseball cap (LOL)


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

outbound said:


> hot- Tilley
> cool- Outback oil
> cold-fleece watchcap
> under foulie hood- Gill ( the one lined in fleece with ear flaps/ wire reinforced short brim/ and elastic chinstrap) keeps hood out of your eyes
> Edgartown- Mt Gay baseball cap (LOL)


I agree with Outbound: choice of headgear depends on circumstances and conditions:














































And for formal affairs:


----------



## Pneuma-seeker (Oct 30, 2011)

Tilleys are the gold standard, but more expensive. Since I donate at least one per season to Neptune's fresh water cousin, I opt for the less expensive imitation. Wide brim all around. A chin strap helps. I replaced the nice leather shoe lace that came standard with a longer length of paracord; long enough to clip the lower end of the chin strap into the top buckle of my PFD when the wind is really rocking.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a 30 year old hat -- Banana Republic Safari Hat

Several things I like about it: a) wide, yet flexible brim b) thick fabric (warm in cold weather and in hot weather I dip it in the lake and keep it cool) c) came with a chin/neck strap.

One of the things I hav found in my later years... they don't make things they used to. I bought the hat for $12.. (which was a lot and I had to pay $2 in p&h), but I can get it on line now for $34....as a collectable...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Flying WM- they all suit you and the Hunter is cute too (GRIN).


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Pneuma-seeker said:


> Ti..... Since I donate at least one per season to Neptune's fresh water cousin, I opt for the less expensive imitation. .....


Why, when Tilley will replace it for free?


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I did a little shopping --- e-bay, amazon, etc --- Tilley's must be well loved the going price is $65 or more and no one is selling a used one...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

flyingwelshman said:


> I agree with Outbound: choice of headgear depends on circumstances and conditions:


Cap'n Highliner called. He wants his look back.


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Why, when Tilley will replace it for free?


I also seem to recall my Tilley being fully insured against loss, but looks like now they pay only 50% towards replacement and only for 2 years.

http://www.tilley.com/Shop/WorldBestHat/InsuredAgainstLoss.aspx

Did they change their policy?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mr_f said:


> I also seem to recall my Tilley being fully insured against loss, but looks like now they pay only 50% towards replacement and only for 2 years.
> 
> http://www.tilley.com/Shop/WorldBestHat/InsuredAgainstLoss.aspx
> 
> Did they change their policy?


Seems like it. But, you're now going to replace it for the same cost of buying another cheap hat, if you lose it. Still a great deal.

For others that are searching, not all Tilly's are the same. There are approx 30 models of men's wide-brim hats alone and more for women.

http://www.tilley.com/Hats-Men.aspx

http://www.tilley.com/Hats-Women.aspx

Some are more rigid, but tend not to have much ventilation. Others are flexible and cooler, with net-like ventilation.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Bought one of these at the local Home Depot for $10. Has a foam panel in the top so it floats, provides good shade, looks decent, folds flat for easy packing. My buddy has a Tilley and for the life of me I cannot see any way that it is even worth twice what I paid for this, let alone seven or eight times!

Canvas Walker Men's Hat-MC0005 at The Home Depot


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

denverd0n said:


> Bought one of these at the local Home Depot for $10. Has a foam panel in the top so it floats, provides good shade, looks decent, folds flat for easy packing. My buddy has a Tilley and for the life of me I cannot see any way that it is even worth twice what I paid for this, let alone seven or eight times!
> 
> Canvas Walker Men's Hat-MC0005 at The Home Depot


Style is certainly compatible. However, canvas doesn't sound like a great material for sweating and I'm curious if it can be washed without distorting. "One size fits most", never fits me.  Tilley's are sold by specific hat size.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

downeast450 said:


> Does Tilley make a hat that floats?
> 
> Down


Yes they do, but it works only if the floating part is kept in the hat itself. If you take it out to wash the hat and then forget to put it back in, it will sink like a rock! Not that that has ever happened


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

denverd0n said:


> Bought one of these at the local Home Depot for $10. Has a foam panel in the top so it floats, provides good shade, looks decent, folds flat for easy packing. My buddy has a Tilley and for the life of me I cannot see any way that it is even worth twice what I paid for this, let alone seven or eight times!
> 
> Canvas Walker Men's Hat-MC0005 at The Home Depot


The Tilley is machine washable: the Home Depot hat is not. Apples and oranges!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

fallard said:


> Apples and oranges!


Huh?


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

fallard said:


> The Tilley is machine washable: the Home Depot hat is not. Apples and oranges!


yes and no..

while I am all for reusable, there is something to be said for the fact you could buy six hats and throw one away every five years and put on a new one...


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

fallard said:


> The Tilley is machine washable: the Home Depot hat is not. Apples and oranges!


So you wash the Home Depot hat by hand, which I have done. Takes all of a few minutes. Big deal. Heck, on the boat almost everything gets washed by hand anyway.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Having worked on the water for a number of years, I gotta say my #1 priority has always been staying the heck out of the sun as much as possible. When most people are going for the tanning lotion to sun themselves, I'm covering up. The hat with an all-round brim, some zinc oxide for the nose, glacier glasses, and I'm all set. Don't give a hoot what it looks like. Those cheap crusher style hiking hats work well because they droop down over ears and forehead. I have no bimini or enclosure, so covering up is not optional. $65 bucks for a stinkin' hat?


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

flyingwelshman said:


> Huh?


not the best boating hat, but I bet Carmen didn't have rickets


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

...or scurvy.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

manatee said:


> ...or scurvy.


darn

right joke
wrong disease !


----------



## Lubrdink (Sep 1, 2011)

Seattle Sombrero by Outdoor Research. Sweat wicking inside that adjust to fit your head and if it's raining your glasses never get wet. Keeps your head all dry until you can get out of the rain, which is, I hear, is the standard of whether you're stupid or not.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

#1...Surplus Boonie . 'Bout 12 bux at the gun show
#2... Surplus patrol cap. ditto above
#3..."gimme" hat; either a freebie from John Deere or the like; or a simple ball cap.

I spend good money for items not available or make-able IF I absolutely need it. A hat?? I'd use rolled up newsprint or old WM catalogs before I'd spend $65 for a "I'm a Sailor" fashion statement hat. Not saying I wouldn;t spend the dough on a good Stetson or Billabong..but for potentially losing on a boat?
Never!


----------



## SailingChance (Aug 29, 2012)

As a blonde and fair skinned lady I do all I can to protect myself from the sun. In addition to a generous daily application of 55 sunscreen I wear a hat with built in SPF 50 from a company called Mott 50. All of their clothing and hats have built in SPF which is great.

Here is the hat I wear (ladies style). It has a bungee built in so you can keep it on your head even if it gets a little windy. The brim is wide though so it can block peripheral vision at timess. It comes in a bunch of different colors, but these two are on sale right now: https://store.mott50.com/hats-accessories/rusty-bucket-hat-976.html

Here is a unisex version of the hat as well: https://store.mott50.com/hats-accessories/timothy-bucket-hat.html

Kelley 
sailingchance.com
facebook.com/sailingchance


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

deltaten said:


> #1...Surplus Boonie . 'Bout 12 bux at the gun show
> #2... Surplus patrol cap. ditto above
> #3..."gimme" hat; either a freebie from John Deere or the like; or a simple ball cap.
> 
> ...


you waste your newspapers on hats? that IS my sailboat


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

deltaten said:


> ....I'd use rolled up newsprint or old WM catalogs before I'd spend $65 for a "I'm a Sailor" fashion statement hat....


Tilley's were not, to my knowledge, designed specifically for sailors.


----------



## Stella's crew (Sep 3, 2012)

Well the gods only made a few perfect heads, the rest were covered with hair. 

I wear a hat at all times outside. For my likes, any wide brim hat that is comfortable. Ball caps are for ball players, not sun protection. When lived in the Rockies, the black xxxxx beaver was the favorite. On the boat straw seems best, inexpensive, light, comfort, wide brim.


----------



## debbiedragonfly (Apr 11, 2013)

yes they do have a hat that floats.. and Paulin Victoria... if you'd bought a Tilley, you wouldn't have lost it... at least not blown off your head, can't blaim them if you're forgetful. As to the 20 times over.. the average Tilley is about $80 at most, so where do you get a cheap o' canvas hat for $4.00 each.. lol 

Also.. if it gets lost or stolen in the first two years they'll send you a voucher for 1/2 off your next one, and they really do stand by their guarantee against wear and tear.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

SailingChance said:


> All of their clothing and hats have built in SPF which is great.


SPF and UPF ratings built into clothes are complete marketing hype. They mean nothing.

SPF is how long the product, applied to your skin, will extend you time till burn (in a certain set of controlled conditions). If your skin is covered by a material that is opaque to UV you will NEVER get a sunburn. Therefore the SPF "rating" of a cloth shirt or hat is closer to infinity than it is to 50 but the marketing folks pick a number we're more likely to like.

Make no mistake, clothing or a hat is always better than sunscreen, it's just that all clothing is basically equal in it's sun protection. The companies that put an SPF label on their stuff haven't done anything different to the fabric, they just made up a number and put it on the label.

From Skincancer.org
_Most sunscreens with an SPF of 15 or higher do an excellent job of protecting against UVB. SPF - or Sun Protection Factor - is a measure of a sunscreen's ability to prevent UVB from damaging the skin. Here's how it works: If it takes 20 minutes for your unprotected skin to start turning red, using an SPF 15 sunscreen theoretically prevents reddening 15 times longer - about five hours.

Another way to look at it is in terms of percentages: SPF 15 filters out approximately 93 percent of all incoming UVB rays. SPF 30 keeps out 97 percent and SPF 50 keeps out 98 percent. They may seem like negligible differences, but if you are light-sensitive, or have a history of skin cancer, those extra percentages will make a difference. And as you can see, no sunscreen can block all UV rays.

But there are problems with the SPF model: First, no sunscreen, regardless of strength, should be expected to stay effective longer than two hours without reapplication. Second, "reddening" of the skin is a reaction to UVB rays alone and tells you little about what UVA damage you may be getting. Plenty of damage can be done without the red flag of sunburn being raised._

MedSailor


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

debbiedragonfly said:


> Also.. if it gets lost or stolen in the first two years they'll send you a voucher for 1/2 off your next one, and they really do stand by their guarantee against wear and tear.


A few years ago I walked into the Toronto Tilley store to see if they had a suitable sailing hat. As I said, my biggest issue with big-brim hats are that they tend to become useless in any wind past 12knts. I want a hat that protects my head in sun and wind.

Anyway, while I was browsing a sales person came over to try and assist. We quickly discovered that no Tilley hat had the type of brim I wanted (wide but stiff). While looking she noticed the hat I had in hand. It was quite old (~10 years) and pretty beat up. I'm not easy on my hats .

"That's not a Tilley, is it?" she asks? I hadn't even thought about it ... but yes, it was. "Well! We have to give you a new one -- right now!"

... and she did. For free. No questions asked. No receipt, and not even requested by me. I even tried to talk her out of it (I wasn't in there looking for a freebee).

So I'm impressed with Tilley's lifetime guarantee. I just wish they made a good sailing hat .


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

MikeOReilly said:


> {snip}
> 
> ... and she did. For free. No questions asked. No receipt, and not even requested by me. I even tried to talk her out of it (I wasn't in there looking for a freebee).
> 
> So I'm impressed with Tilley's lifetime guarantee. I just wish they made a good sailing hat .


did you get the keep the hat that you had


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

flyingwelshman said:


> Huh?


"You have the right to remain silent. If you give up the right to remain silent, anything you say may be used against you in court...."

C'mon man, you gotta warn us before you post that pic.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

titustiger27 said:


> did you get the keep the hat that you had


Yes. In fact, I still have it. I like the beat-up look .


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> "You have the right to remain silent. If you give up the right to remain silent, anything you say may be used against you in court...."
> 
> C'mon man, you gotta warn us before you post that pic.


Apparently that style is all the rage amongst Australian sailors. A great way to keep the parrots fed while maintaining ones chic!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

denverd0n said:


> Bought one of these at the local Home Depot for $10. Has a foam panel in the top so it floats, provides good shade, looks decent, folds flat for easy packing. My buddy has a Tilley and for the life of me I cannot see any way that it is even worth twice what I paid for this, let alone seven or eight times!
> 
> Canvas Walker Men's Hat-MC0005 at The Home Depot


It's interesting, that hat isn't available locally for me. I thought about getting two to just keep aboard, in case guests needed one.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Couldn't resist adding this.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Gore Tex Boonie Floatable Waterproof Olive Hat | eBay

here is a hat for $25 + $5

goretex, floats


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Tilley


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

PaulinVictoria said:


> A cheap old canvas wide brimmed hat. I can loose it 20 times over and it'll still be cheaper than a Tilley


But of you loose a Tilley they will replace it for free...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

My Sunday Afternoons hat just arrived and I have high hopes that I've finally found what I've been pining for. I bought their Offshore Water Hat, which has a wide stiff brim, excellent all-round sun protection, water resistance and side venting. It floats (apparently) and has a large secure chin strap. So thanks for the suggestions Seaduction.

Aesthetically I think the hat looks pretty goofy. I'll be sticking with my hip-looking  Tilley while on shore, but I think this new one just may be the perfect sailing hat -- at least for me


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

My dermatologist recommended this:









MedSailor


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Practical Sailor reviews some hats in the August 2013 issue.

They like Sunday Afternoons and Tilley hats

Practical Sailor
Articles are only online if you are a subscriber


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> My dermatologist recommended this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course your dermatologist is is probably not Christian


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

tilley or Outdoor Research radar cap depending on my mood and the sun


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

MikeOReilly said:


> My Sunday Afternoons hat just arrived and I have high hopes that I've finally found what I've been pining for. I bought their Offshore Water Hat, which has a wide stiff brim, excellent all-round sun protection, water resistance and side venting. It floats (apparently) and has a large secure chin strap. So thanks for the suggestions Seaduction.
> 
> Aesthetically I think the hat looks pretty goofy. I'll be sticking with my hip-looking  Tilley while on shore, but I think this new one just may be the perfect sailing hat -- at least for me


Hope you like the hat. I picked up their brochure at my dermatologists office. After you have a malignant growth removed from the back of your neck that needed 18 stitches to close the incision, you decide a goofy looking hat may not be so bad.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

funky looking visor. dark cheapo shades
hang a towel or something from shroud to mizzen.....some of those hot tropical days on pacific can be brutal. and that is in winter, when it is sailing season


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Surplus Boonie hat. Simple, effective and cheap. Trouble lately finding lightweight, ripstop *real* desert type, tho. Prefer the desert tan; but have been known ta sport Marine digi-cam in woody or desert, too


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

deltaten said:


> Surplus Boonie hat. Simple, effective and cheap. Trouble lately finding lightweight, ripstop *real* desert type, tho. Prefer the desert tan; but have been known ta sport Marine digi-cam in woody or desert, too


 Boonie Hats (2 Pack)


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

Tilley


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Seaduction said:


> Hope you like the hat. I picked up their brochure at my dermatologists office. After you have a malignant growth removed from the back of your neck that needed 18 stitches to close the incision, you decide a goofy looking hat may not be so bad.


Yes ... after a season with the hat I can confirm that I love it. So much so that I'll be buy a few extras (to cover the inevitable losses). It's is exactly what I've been looking for: excellent all-round sun coverage, stiff brim that doesn't collapse in sailing wind, cool (venting), and decent rain capabilities. That said, I still prefer my old beat up old Tilley for wandering around on shore, but for being on the boat, the SA Offshore Water Hat wins.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought my Tilley on ebay, brand new for $55. It is not too much money considering the importance of a head covering. It is very comfortable, light, cool, wide brim, and looks good.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sombrero


----------



## Wandersome (Jan 14, 2013)

I've spent a lot of year deep bush and high winds. I've used cheap and moldy for much of it. About 3 years ago I picked up a Tilley at REI. Love it and it does not rot or mold. It also comes with a lifetime guarantee even if lost... They prefer wild tales if it's lost that they can publish... Like the hurricane that ate Florida... And m Tilley....


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Wandersome said:


> I've spent a lot of year deep bush and high winds. I've used cheap and moldy for much of it. About 3 years ago I picked up a Tilley at REI. Love it and it does not rot or mold. It also comes with a lifetime guarantee even if lost... They prefer wild tales if it's lost that they can publish... Like the hurricane that ate Florida... And m Tilley....


I love my Tilley hats (yes, I have had quite a few). Well made, comfortable, extremely tough and functional. My only beef is that there is no wide-brimmed Tilley that can stand up to sailing wind. Any wind over 8-10 knots and the brim flaps up or down, making it useless for sailing. I need a hat that can maintain it's brim structure when I'm sailing (i.e. winds well over 10 knots).

BTW, I can personally vouch for their lifetime guarantee. I actually went into a Tilley store in Toronto a few years ago, looking for a sailing hat. The staff was extremely helpful, but after trying every model I reluctantly concluded none would work. As I was leaving the clerk got a look at my beat up old Tilley. It was well worn, but still very functional. After looking at how damaged it was, she insisted on replacing it with a FREE hat of my choice. I even tried to talk her out of it, but she insisted. I was very impressed.

Have never tried to recoup one after a loss, but I have no doubt they would honour their commitment.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

I own three and Linda has one. I have had two replaced. Linda likes the ones that don't rot. I like the cotton ones that do because I get them replaced free every so often 

They even send the damaged one back to you. The one marked "VOID" is my "paint the bottom of the boat" hat.

This is me in my winter Tilley:










Rik


----------

